# Generations' spans in PersonalityCafe are wrong (and there's why).



## SuperCheatGamer

I'm a relatively new user in this community. When I visited the "Generations" forum, I've seen the spans are terribly *wrong*. I have enough arguments to justify my viewpoint.

According to the PersonalityCafe's main menu: These are the spans:


 Baby Boomers [1946-1964] (18 years)
 Generation X [1965-1976] (11 years)
 Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials) [1977-1994] (17 years)
 Generation Z [1995-present 2018] (23 years)
These spans makes no sense at all. Does it make sense that a generation lasts only 11 years? Does it make sense that a generation lasts up to 23 years? Possibly no. I think the PersonalityCafe's creators doesn't even know what a "generation" is.

I have even more arguments to encourage the PersonalityCafe's creators to fix this nonsense:

There's no such thing as an accurate span, but the closest you can get is: A 20-year span per generation.
Before I made the following list, I've researched this topic and I have found many different spans, so I chose the span that fits best with my arguments.

The following makes much more sense:


 Baby Boomers [1940-1960]
 Generation X [1960-1980]
 Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials) [1980-2000]
 Generation Z [2000-present 2018]

Why?
The spans are consistent, all spans lasts the same amount of time (20-years). If you are wondering why 20-years, this is because those spans fit 2 whole decades (that makes much more sense that PersonalityCafe's original spans).

Generations are very segmented, so this is why there's no such thing as an accurate span

People in the *same* generation are fairly *different*.
We'll split the decades into early, mid, and late. Each generation lasts 2 whole decades, so we'll have 6 different results per generation.

*Baby Boomers*
(Sorry, I don't know anything about them and I'm too lazy to research)

*Generation X*

The information here is pretty vague because I don't know so much about them.


 *Early 60s*
The GenX-ers born in the early 60s are actually in their 40s. They were kids in the 60s, they were pre-teens in the early 70s and teens in the mid and late 70s. They entered in their 20s in the early 80s, their 30s in the early 90s, their 40s in the early 2000s and their 50s in the early 2010s.

They were raised by Baby Boomers.
.
 *Mid 60s*
The GenX-ers born in the mid 60s are actually in their 50s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 70s, they were teens in the early 80s. They entered in their 20s in the mid 80s, their 30s in the mid 90s, their 40s in the mid 2000s and their 50s in the mid 2010s.

They were raised by Baby Boomers.
.
 *Late 60s*
The GenX-ers born in the late 60s are actually in their 50s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 70s, they were teens in the early and mid 80s. They entered in their 20s in the late 80s, their 30s in the late 90s, their 40s in the late 2000s and their 50s in the late 2010s.

They were raised by Baby Boomers.
.
 *Early 70s*
The GenX-ers born in the early 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids in the 70s, they were pre-teens in the early 80s and teens in the mid and late 80s. They entered in their 20s in the early 90s, their 30s in the early 2000s and their 40s in the early 2010s.

They were raised by Baby Boomers.
.
 *Mid 70s*
The GenX-ers born in the mid 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 80s, they were teens in the very early 90s. They entered in their 20s in the mid 90s, their 30s in the mid 2000s and their 40s in the mid 2010s.

They were raised by Baby Boomers.
.
 *Late 70s*
The GenX-ers born in the late 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 80s, they were teens in the early 90s. They entered in their 20s in the late 90s, their 30s in the late 2000s and their 40s in the late 2010s.

They were raised by Baby Boomers.
.

My parents are the mid-late-70s GenX-ers, they've born in 1976.

*Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials)*

 *Early 80s*
The millennials born in the early 80s are actually in their 30s. They lived their childhood partially in the 80s and they were pre-tenns in the early 90s.

They were raised by Baby Boomers.
.
 *Mid 80s*
The millennials born in the mid 80s are actually in their 30s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 90s, they were teens in the early 2000s. They entered in their 20s in mid 2000s and entered in their 30s in mid or late 2010s.

They were raised by Baby Boomers (and sometimes the GenX-ers).
.
 *Late 80s*
Most millennials born in the late 80s are actually in their 30s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 90s, they also were teens in the early and mid 2000s. Theye entered in their 20s in very late 2000s and entered in their 30s in the late 2010s.

They were mostly raised by GenX-ers.
.
 *Early 90s*
The millennials born in the early 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids in the late 90s, pre-teens in the early 2000s and teens in the mid and late 2000s. They entered in their 20s in early 2010s.

Some fortunate people had access to 90s Internet and computers.

They were raised by GenX-ers.
.
 *Mid 90s*
The millennials born in the mid 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 2000s. They were also very-young teens in the late 2000s and also were teens in the early 2010s. They entered in their 20s in mid 2010s.

They are digital natives, they had access to 2000s technology since they were kids.

They were raised by GenX-ers.
.
 *Late 90s*
Most millennials born in the late 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 2000s, they also were teens in the early and mid 2010s. They entered in their 20s in late 2010s.

They are also digital natives, they had access to 2000s technology since they were kids.

They were raised by GenX-ers.
.

*Generation Z*

All GenZ-ers are digital natives, they born in the digital age.
I know more about this generation because I'm also a GenZ-er. Sorry but I don't know too much about the predecessors.


 *Early 2000s*
The GenZ-ers born in the early 2000s are actually teens. They lived their core childhood in the 2000s (like the mid and late-90s millennials) and they were pre-teens in the early 2010s. They were very-young teens in the mid 2010s.

They are the last people that had access to the 2000s tech (Nokia cellphones, Windows XP/Vista based computers, Adobe Flash-based Internet, DVD players, etc.). In the 2000s the Internet was mainstream.

Some fortunate people owned a smartphone and/or a tablet since they were pre-teens in the early 2010s.

They were raised by GenX-ers.
.
 *Mid 2000s*
The GenZ-ers born in the mid 2000s are actually pre-teens or very-young teens. They were young kids in the early 2010s.

They had and have access to today 2010s tech (smartphones, tablets, cloud services).

They were mostly raised by millennials, however, some of them were raised by GenX-ers as well.
.
 *Late 2000s*
The GenZ-ers born in the late 2000s are mostly pre-teens. They were younger kids in the early and mid 2010s.

They have access to today's tech.

They were mostly raised by millenials.
.
 *Early 2010s*
The GenZ-ers born in the early 2010s are actually kids. They're actually living their childhood in the today's world.

They have access to today's tech (mostly granted by their parents, most of them still don't own any devices).

They were raised by millenials.
.
 *Mid 2010s*
The GenZ-ers born in the mid 2010s are mostly babies and very-young kids.

The very-young kids have access to today's tech (granted by their parents, most of them still don't own any devices).

They were raised by millenials.
.
 *Late 2010s*
The GenZ-ers born in the late 2010s are actually babies.

They were raised by millenials.
.

I'm an early-2000s GenZ-er. I've born in 2001, I'm actually 17.
My little brother is a mid-2000s GenZ-er, he's born in 2006, he's actually 12.

Any edit suggestion is appreciated

You can contribute to this post by suggesting any edits or additional information about the generations and their segments. For example: you can suggest the common behavior between the generations, the tastes they had (music, movies, TV shows, games, social media, etc.) or the trends.

I won't accept destructive criticism, if you'll criticize my post negatively, at least be polite.

[HR][/HR]
*Don't forget: *It's all about *sense*


----------



## SharksFan99

I agree that Personality Cafe's boundaries for the generations could be adjusted, but i'm not sure if it would really be worthwhile. Generations are entirely subjective and even if they were changed, there will always be someone who may disagree with the new boundaries. The boundaries for generations are not set in stone.


----------



## Mrblack

Finally took long enough for this thread to have common knowledgeable sense.

them 90s babies were getting on our nerves.

A generation is 20 years but they love being grouped by Toddlers which is sad and stupid

I rate this a 10/10


----------



## DoctorRushB

If anything, labeling people is not moral and must be stopped immediately.

Abandon any generation, rationalize. Born with nothing, grow into something.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

DoctorRushB said:


> If anything, labeling people is not moral and must be stopped immediately.
> 
> Abandon any generation, rationalize. Born with nothing, grow into something.


This sounds good.


----------



## Westy365

All I have to say is that if you don't remember the 9/11 terrorist attacks, then you aren't Gen Y. That's my cutoff point. Are the generations perfectly linear? No. They aren't simply categorized mathematically—they're categorized by the culture/events of the world during that span of time. The internet changed a lot of things, and if someone can't remember a time before cell phones and the internet, I cannot say that we are from the same generation. We might be relatively close in age, but our experiences have been VERY different.

Some kid born in 2002 was trying to tell me he was a member of Gen Y and I was like, "No. You're a baby. You don't remember a time before the internet or cell phones, and you weren't even alive during the 9/11 attacks. We are not in the same generation. I don't hate you or have anything against you, but we are NOT in the same generation. I'll let you loosely claim to be a cusper, but you are not Gen Y. And that's nothing to be ashamed of."


----------



## Handsome Dyke

The whole point of grouping people into generations is to highlight shared experiences, and the most formative shared experiences are defined by major events and movements and major differences in day-to-day life (compared to other generations). 

This is why delineating generations according to sociopolitical milieu (which doesn't change in neat 20-year increments) makes more sense than delineating them according to periods of time. 

An 11-year generation does seem rather short, but does it make sense in terms of those 11 years being very sociopolitically distinct from the previous and successive generations?


----------



## Aiwass

I can't think of a single thing I have in common with someone who was born in 1977

I was born in 1996 and feel like I share more experiences with someone who was born in 1999 or 2000 than I share with someone who was born before 1980

Edit: I don't care much about these Generation labels, and I call myself millenial in some contexts.


----------



## Blazkovitz

I was born in 86 but I feel I have more in common with gen X than millennials. Especially, I despise social media and the obsession with latest gadgets. I have a friend born in early 70s, she feels just the same about these gizmos.

But then, if I the definition of gen X is remembering the Cold War era and coming of age before the 2008 crisis, I'm outside it. Especially when I think my friend was an adult when the USSR still existed.


----------



## SirCanSir

I think its not worthwhile to debate about 5 years to be put into a certain box at all. 

Im a 95's kid and i can tell i relate to both younger and older 90s kids and the way they grew up which makes sense being born in the middle of that period, but i honestly dont find much in common with 80s kids at all. At the same time seems pretty impossible to me to relate to kids who are past mid 2000's as they grew up into technolgy with much less playing outside-with their environment interests.

I had access a pc and gaming from as long as i remember myself but i also played with toys or went out to enjoy the weather and physical contact when i was young.
So i guess for 90's kids and the whole overhype they get, its about them being the first growing up with internet/pcs generation when at the same time they could enjoy some satisfations the older generations could, which get disregarded by nowdays kids as the virtual world has become overwhelming to the point the real one doesnt get enough attention. 

So when it comes to me, being added to both groups seems fine as i both relate and dont relate with certain ages of people from both of them.




Aiwass said:


> I can't think of a single thing I have in common with someone who was born in 1977
> 
> I was born in 1996 and feel like I share more experiences with someone who was born in 1999 or 2000 than I share with someone who was born before 1980
> 
> Edit: I don't care much about these Generation labels, and I call myself millenial in some contexts.


You really vibed much older.


----------



## 408610

SuperCheatGamer said:


> I'm a relatively new user in this community. When I visited the "Generations" forum, I've seen the spans are terribly *wrong*. I have enough arguments to justify my viewpoint.
> 
> According to the PersonalityCafe's main menu: These are the spans:
> 
> 
> Baby Boomers [1946-1964] (18 years)
> Generation X [1965-1976] (11 years)
> Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials) [1977-1994] (17 years)
> Generation Z [1995-present 2018] (23 years)
> These spans makes no sense at all. Does it make sense that a generation lasts only 11 years? Does it make sense that a generation lasts up to 23 years? Possibly no. I think the PersonalityCafe's creators doesn't even know what a "generation" is.
> 
> I have even more arguments to encourage the PersonalityCafe's creators to fix this nonsense:
> 
> There's no such thing as an accurate span, but the closest you can get is: A 20-year span per generation.
> Before I made the following list, I've researched this topic and I have found many different spans, so I chose the span that fits best with my arguments.
> 
> The following makes much more sense:
> 
> 
> Baby Boomers [1940-1960]
> Generation X [1960-1980]
> Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials) [1980-2000]
> Generation Z [2000-present 2018]
> 
> Why?
> The spans are consistent, all spans lasts the same amount of time (20-years). If you are wondering why 20-years, this is because those spans fit 2 whole decades (that makes much more sense that PersonalityCafe's original spans).
> 
> Generations are very segmented, so this is why there's no such thing as an accurate span
> 
> People in the *same* generation are fairly *different*.
> We'll split the decades into early, mid, and late. Each generation lasts 2 whole decades, so we'll have 6 different results per generation.
> 
> *Baby Boomers*
> (Sorry, I don't know anything about them and I'm too lazy to research)
> 
> *Generation X*
> 
> The information here is pretty vague because I don't know so much about them.
> 
> 
> *Early 60s*
> The GenX-ers born in the early 60s are actually in their 40s. They were kids in the 60s, they were pre-teens in the early 70s and teens in the mid and late 70s. They entered in their 20s in the early 80s, their 30s in the early 90s, their 40s in the early 2000s and their 50s in the early 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Mid 60s*
> The GenX-ers born in the mid 60s are actually in their 50s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 70s, they were teens in the early 80s. They entered in their 20s in the mid 80s, their 30s in the mid 90s, their 40s in the mid 2000s and their 50s in the mid 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Late 60s*
> The GenX-ers born in the late 60s are actually in their 50s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 70s, they were teens in the early and mid 80s. They entered in their 20s in the late 80s, their 30s in the late 90s, their 40s in the late 2000s and their 50s in the late 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Early 70s*
> The GenX-ers born in the early 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids in the 70s, they were pre-teens in the early 80s and teens in the mid and late 80s. They entered in their 20s in the early 90s, their 30s in the early 2000s and their 40s in the early 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Mid 70s*
> The GenX-ers born in the mid 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 80s, they were teens in the very early 90s. They entered in their 20s in the mid 90s, their 30s in the mid 2000s and their 40s in the mid 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Late 70s*
> The GenX-ers born in the late 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 80s, they were teens in the early 90s. They entered in their 20s in the late 90s, their 30s in the late 2000s and their 40s in the late 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> 
> My parents are the mid-late-70s GenX-ers, they've born in 1976.
> 
> *Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials)*
> 
> *Early 80s*
> The millennials born in the early 80s are actually in their 30s. They lived their childhood partially in the 80s and they were pre-tenns in the early 90s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Mid 80s*
> The millennials born in the mid 80s are actually in their 30s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 90s, they were teens in the early 2000s. They entered in their 20s in mid 2000s and entered in their 30s in mid or late 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers (and sometimes the GenX-ers).
> .
> *Late 80s*
> Most millennials born in the late 80s are actually in their 30s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 90s, they also were teens in the early and mid 2000s. Theye entered in their 20s in very late 2000s and entered in their 30s in the late 2010s.
> 
> They were mostly raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Early 90s*
> The millennials born in the early 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids in the late 90s, pre-teens in the early 2000s and teens in the mid and late 2000s. They entered in their 20s in early 2010s.
> 
> Some fortunate people had access to 90s Internet and computers.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Mid 90s*
> The millennials born in the mid 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 2000s. They were also very-young teens in the late 2000s and also were teens in the early 2010s. They entered in their 20s in mid 2010s.
> 
> They are digital natives, they had access to 2000s technology since they were kids.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Late 90s*
> Most millennials born in the late 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 2000s, they also were teens in the early and mid 2010s. They entered in their 20s in late 2010s.
> 
> They are also digital natives, they had access to 2000s technology since they were kids.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> 
> *Generation Z*
> 
> All GenZ-ers are digital natives, they born in the digital age.
> I know more about this generation because I'm also a GenZ-er. Sorry but I don't know too much about the predecessors.
> 
> 
> *Early 2000s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the early 2000s are actually teens. They lived their core childhood in the 2000s (like the mid and late-90s millennials) and they were pre-teens in the early 2010s. They were very-young teens in the mid 2010s.
> 
> They are the last people that had access to the 2000s tech (Nokia cellphones, Windows XP/Vista based computers, Adobe Flash-based Internet, DVD players, etc.). In the 2000s the Internet was mainstream.
> 
> Some fortunate people owned a smartphone and/or a tablet since they were pre-teens in the early 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Mid 2000s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the mid 2000s are actually pre-teens or very-young teens. They were young kids in the early 2010s.
> 
> They had and have access to today 2010s tech (smartphones, tablets, cloud services).
> 
> They were mostly raised by millennials, however, some of them were raised by GenX-ers as well.
> .
> *Late 2000s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the late 2000s are mostly pre-teens. They were younger kids in the early and mid 2010s.
> 
> They have access to today's tech.
> 
> They were mostly raised by millenials.
> .
> *Early 2010s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the early 2010s are actually kids. They're actually living their childhood in the today's world.
> 
> They have access to today's tech (mostly granted by their parents, most of them still don't own any devices).
> 
> They were raised by millenials.
> .
> *Mid 2010s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the mid 2010s are mostly babies and very-young kids.
> 
> The very-young kids have access to today's tech (granted by their parents, most of them still don't own any devices).
> 
> They were raised by millenials.
> .
> *Late 2010s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the late 2010s are actually babies.
> 
> They were raised by millenials.
> .
> 
> I'm an early-2000s GenZ-er. I've born in 2001, I'm actually 17.
> My little brother is a mid-2000s GenZ-er, he's born in 2006, he's actually 12.
> 
> Any edit suggestion is appreciated
> 
> You can contribute to this post by suggesting any edits or additional information about the generations and their segments. For example: you can suggest the common behavior between the generations, the tastes they had (music, movies, TV shows, games, social media, etc.) or the trends.
> 
> I won't accept destructive criticism, if you'll criticize my post negatively, at least be polite.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *Don't forget: *It's all about *sense*


I agree with the statement that was made by @SharksFan99 as boundaries for generations are not set in a stone by any demographers yet.I think you got a bit wrong for BB,X,Y,Z's spans.However,you almost got it correct as Late 2010s born babies are definitely last to be called Gen Z.Here is how i define the span of Generations on these websites.You can click it here on https://www.personalitycafe.com/generation-z-forum/1262362-generation-z-span-accuracy-8.html and https://www.personalitycafe.com/generations/1282739-im-much-more-millennial-than-genz-er-2.html


----------



## oreocheesecake

As a 23 year old, I certainly find it very strange that I supposedly share the same generation with people who haven't reached double digits yet - I feel like their childhood experiences now are completely different to mine.


----------



## Millenium_01

oreocheesecake said:


> As a 23 year old, I certainly find it very strange that I supposedly share the same generation with people who haven't reached double digits yet - I feel like their childhood experiences now are completely different to mine.


Well, it's the same for all generations, really. 

You're on the older end, so of course there would be major differences between you and the youngest of Gen Z. 
There are also major differences between people your age and those born in the early-mid 80s. Maybe not now (since you're all adults), but during your younger ages in childhood and adolescence. It's more annoying IMO when people think that early-mid 80s borns are like early-mid 90s borns, regardless of being in the same generation. There are big differences in how the two groups grew up. Just like with early-mid 90s borns and early-mid 00s borns. 

Years ago when 80s borns were your age, they probably thought the same about people your age/90s borns. People always do that. 
Although, admittedly today's world is changing a lot faster than it was 15-20 years ago, so you could make the argument that oldest and youngest of older generations have more similarities than today's younger generations (which explains why so many mid 90s borns feel out of place with Gen Z). 
You have to remember, though, that people about 10 years younger than you would be the zeitgeists of Gen Z. There's a reason why people your age are Y/Z cuspers. 

But next year 2009 borns will turn 10. Hopefully that doesn't make you feel as old.


----------



## Mrblack

Millenium_01 said:


> oreocheesecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a 23 year old, I certainly find it very strange that I supposedly share the same generation with people who haven't reached double digits yet - I feel like their childhood experiences now are completely different to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's the same for all generations, really.
> 
> You're on the older end, so of course there would be major differences between you and the youngest of Gen Z.
> There are also major differences between people your age and those born in the early-mid 80s. Maybe not now (since you're all adults), but during your younger ages in childhood and adolescence. It's more annoying IMO when people think that early-mid 80s borns are like early-mid 90s borns, regardless of being in the same generation. There are big differences in how the two groups grew up. Just like with early-mid 90s borns and early-mid 00s borns.
> 
> Years ago when 80s borns were your age, they probably thought the same about people your age/90s borns. People always do that.
> Although, admittedly today's world is changing a lot faster than it was 15-20 years ago, so you could make the argument that oldest and youngest of older generations have more similarities than today's younger generations (which explains why so many mid 90s borns feel out of place with Gen Z).
> You have to remember, though, that people about 10 years younger than you would be the zeitgeists of Gen Z. There's a reason why people your age are Y/Z cuspers.
> 
> But next year 2009 borns will turn 10. Hopefully that doesn't make you feel as old.
Click to expand...

Nah anyone born after 97 especially 98-9 are all all mentally stubborn and arrogant online they go after young teenage girls and 07-09 born get bullied by adults.


I see it all the time on YouTube I remember when I was 11 in 2014 the early-mid 90s borns were kind they even taught me some stuffs I’ll need later on in life and I regretfully remember it. 

20-19 years old play online child friendly games like roblox or go on child forums acting like a middle schooler knowing they should be in college paying funds oh an going after Innocent young kids and we always call them predators and they leave every time so they use random names to avoid being called out and use their staged ages. But on discord it a whole another story... 

2020s culture going to be worse I’ve spoken to mid 90s born and will talk about how great the late 20th century was.

Social Media makes our mind younger it not only effectively on 2000s born but happening to 2010s born too mostly 10-13 and they’re already using tablets posting on Kid YouTube basically the younger version of YouTube that has Channels like Nickelodeon,Cartoon Network, Disney,Disney Xd and all that etc.


----------



## q543frodomar

SuperCheatGamer said:


> I'm a relatively new user in this community. When I visited the "Generations" forum, I've seen the spans are terribly *wrong*. I have enough arguments to justify my viewpoint.
> 
> According to the PersonalityCafe's main menu: These are the spans:
> 
> 
> Baby Boomers [1946-1964] (18 years)
> Generation X [1965-1976] (11 years)
> Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials) [1977-1994] (17 years)
> Generation Z [1995-present 2018] (23 years)
> These spans makes no sense at all. Does it make sense that a generation lasts only 11 years? Does it make sense that a generation lasts up to 23 years? Possibly no. I think the PersonalityCafe's creators doesn't even know what a "generation" is.
> 
> I have even more arguments to encourage the PersonalityCafe's creators to fix this nonsense:
> 
> There's no such thing as an accurate span, but the closest you can get is: A 20-year span per generation.
> Before I made the following list, I've researched this topic and I have found many different spans, so I chose the span that fits best with my arguments.
> 
> The following makes much more sense:
> 
> 
> Baby Boomers [1940-1960]
> Generation X [1960-1980]
> Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials) [1980-2000]
> Generation Z [2000-present 2018]
> 
> Why?
> The spans are consistent, all spans lasts the same amount of time (20-years). If you are wondering why 20-years, this is because those spans fit 2 whole decades (that makes much more sense that PersonalityCafe's original spans).
> 
> Generations are very segmented, so this is why there's no such thing as an accurate span
> 
> People in the *same* generation are fairly *different*.
> We'll split the decades into early, mid, and late. Each generation lasts 2 whole decades, so we'll have 6 different results per generation.
> 
> *Baby Boomers*
> (Sorry, I don't know anything about them and I'm too lazy to research)
> 
> *Generation X*
> 
> The information here is pretty vague because I don't know so much about them.
> 
> 
> *Early 60s*
> The GenX-ers born in the early 60s are actually in their 40s. They were kids in the 60s, they were pre-teens in the early 70s and teens in the mid and late 70s. They entered in their 20s in the early 80s, their 30s in the early 90s, their 40s in the early 2000s and their 50s in the early 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Mid 60s*
> The GenX-ers born in the mid 60s are actually in their 50s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 70s, they were teens in the early 80s. They entered in their 20s in the mid 80s, their 30s in the mid 90s, their 40s in the mid 2000s and their 50s in the mid 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Late 60s*
> The GenX-ers born in the late 60s are actually in their 50s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 70s, they were teens in the early and mid 80s. They entered in their 20s in the late 80s, their 30s in the late 90s, their 40s in the late 2000s and their 50s in the late 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Early 70s*
> The GenX-ers born in the early 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids in the 70s, they were pre-teens in the early 80s and teens in the mid and late 80s. They entered in their 20s in the early 90s, their 30s in the early 2000s and their 40s in the early 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Mid 70s*
> The GenX-ers born in the mid 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 80s, they were teens in the very early 90s. They entered in their 20s in the mid 90s, their 30s in the mid 2000s and their 40s in the mid 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Late 70s*
> The GenX-ers born in the late 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 80s, they were teens in the early 90s. They entered in their 20s in the late 90s, their 30s in the late 2000s and their 40s in the late 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> 
> My parents are the mid-late-70s GenX-ers, they've born in 1976.
> 
> *Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials)*
> 
> *Early 80s*
> The millennials born in the early 80s are actually in their 30s. They lived their childhood partially in the 80s and they were pre-tenns in the early 90s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Mid 80s*
> The millennials born in the mid 80s are actually in their 30s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 90s, they were teens in the early 2000s. They entered in their 20s in mid 2000s and entered in their 30s in mid or late 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers (and sometimes the GenX-ers).
> .
> *Late 80s*
> Most millennials born in the late 80s are actually in their 30s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 90s, they also were teens in the early and mid 2000s. Theye entered in their 20s in very late 2000s and entered in their 30s in the late 2010s.
> 
> They were mostly raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Early 90s*
> The millennials born in the early 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids in the late 90s, pre-teens in the early 2000s and teens in the mid and late 2000s. They entered in their 20s in early 2010s.
> 
> Some fortunate people had access to 90s Internet and computers.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Mid 90s*
> The millennials born in the mid 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 2000s. They were also very-young teens in the late 2000s and also were teens in the early 2010s. They entered in their 20s in mid 2010s.
> 
> They are digital natives, they had access to 2000s technology since they were kids.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Late 90s*
> Most millennials born in the late 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 2000s, they also were teens in the early and mid 2010s. They entered in their 20s in late 2010s.
> 
> They are also digital natives, they had access to 2000s technology since they were kids.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> 
> *Generation Z*
> 
> All GenZ-ers are digital natives, they born in the digital age.
> I know more about this generation because I'm also a GenZ-er. Sorry but I don't know too much about the predecessors.
> 
> 
> *Early 2000s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the early 2000s are actually teens. They lived their core childhood in the 2000s (like the mid and late-90s millennials) and they were pre-teens in the early 2010s. They were very-young teens in the mid 2010s.
> 
> They are the last people that had access to the 2000s tech (Nokia cellphones, Windows XP/Vista based computers, Adobe Flash-based Internet, DVD players, etc.). In the 2000s the Internet was mainstream.
> 
> Some fortunate people owned a smartphone and/or a tablet since they were pre-teens in the early 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Mid 2000s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the mid 2000s are actually pre-teens or very-young teens. They were young kids in the early 2010s.
> 
> They had and have access to today 2010s tech (smartphones, tablets, cloud services).
> 
> They were mostly raised by millennials, however, some of them were raised by GenX-ers as well.
> .
> *Late 2000s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the late 2000s are mostly pre-teens. They were younger kids in the early and mid 2010s.
> 
> They have access to today's tech.
> 
> They were mostly raised by millenials.
> .
> *Early 2010s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the early 2010s are actually kids. They're actually living their childhood in the today's world.
> 
> They have access to today's tech (mostly granted by their parents, most of them still don't own any devices).
> 
> They were raised by millenials.
> .
> *Mid 2010s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the mid 2010s are mostly babies and very-young kids.
> 
> The very-young kids have access to today's tech (granted by their parents, most of them still don't own any devices).
> 
> They were raised by millenials.
> .
> *Late 2010s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the late 2010s are actually babies.
> 
> They were raised by millenials.
> .
> 
> I'm an early-2000s GenZ-er. I've born in 2001, I'm actually 17.
> My little brother is a mid-2000s GenZ-er, he's born in 2006, he's actually 12.
> 
> Any edit suggestion is appreciated
> 
> You can contribute to this post by suggesting any edits or additional information about the generations and their segments. For example: you can suggest the common behavior between the generations, the tastes they had (music, movies, TV shows, games, social media, etc.) or the trends.
> 
> I won't accept destructive criticism, if you'll criticize my post negatively, at least be polite.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *Don't forget: *It's all about *sense*


Only thing I don't agree with: Mid-late 10s babies, i'd say aren't really Gen Z because they didn't even really have childhood much in the 2010s, if at all, and won't even be adults for the 2020s, and won't even be adults for all 30s years (not until, at the earliest, 2031) and will probably experience their youth in early Alpha cultural years. I don't necessarily agree with mid-late 10s babies being Z. More Alpha. I'd say Gen Z starts at 1997, as they were still in preschool when 9/11 happened which changed both X and Y lives forever.


----------



## Mrblack

q543frodomar said:


> SuperCheatGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a relatively new user in this community. When I visited the "Generations" forum, I've seen the spans are terribly *wrong*. I have enough arguments to justify my viewpoint.
> 
> According to the PersonalityCafe's main menu: These are the spans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Boomers [1946-1964] (18 years)
> Generation X [1965-1976] (11 years)
> Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials) [1977-1994] (17 years)
> Generation Z [1995-present 2018] (23 years)
> 
> 
> These spans makes no sense at all. Does it make sense that a generation lasts only 11 years? Does it make sense that a generation lasts up to 23 years? Possibly no. I think the PersonalityCafe's creators doesn't even know what a "generation" is.
> 
> I have even more arguments to encourage the PersonalityCafe's creators to fix this nonsense:
> 
> There's no such thing as an accurate span, but the closest you can get is: A 20-year span per generation.
> Before I made the following list, I've researched this topic and I have found many different spans, so I chose the span that fits best with my arguments.
> 
> The following makes much more sense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Boomers [1940-1960]
> Generation X [1960-1980]
> Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials) [1980-2000]
> Generation Z [2000-present 2018]
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> The spans are consistent, all spans lasts the same amount of time (20-years). If you are wondering why 20-years, this is because those spans fit 2 whole decades (that makes much more sense that PersonalityCafe's original spans).
> 
> Generations are very segmented, so this is why there's no such thing as an accurate span
> 
> People in the *same* generation are fairly *different*.
> We'll split the decades into early, mid, and late. Each generation lasts 2 whole decades, so we'll have 6 different results per generation.
> 
> *Baby Boomers*
> (Sorry, I don't know anything about them and I'm too lazy to research)
> 
> *Generation X*
> 
> The information here is pretty vague because I don't know so much about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Early 60s*
> The GenX-ers born in the early 60s are actually in their 40s. They were kids in the 60s, they were pre-teens in the early 70s and teens in the mid and late 70s. They entered in their 20s in the early 80s, their 30s in the early 90s, their 40s in the early 2000s and their 50s in the early 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Mid 60s*
> The GenX-ers born in the mid 60s are actually in their 50s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 70s, they were teens in the early 80s. They entered in their 20s in the mid 80s, their 30s in the mid 90s, their 40s in the mid 2000s and their 50s in the mid 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Late 60s*
> The GenX-ers born in the late 60s are actually in their 50s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 70s, they were teens in the early and mid 80s. They entered in their 20s in the late 80s, their 30s in the late 90s, their 40s in the late 2000s and their 50s in the late 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Early 70s*
> The GenX-ers born in the early 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids in the 70s, they were pre-teens in the early 80s and teens in the mid and late 80s. They entered in their 20s in the early 90s, their 30s in the early 2000s and their 40s in the early 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Mid 70s*
> The GenX-ers born in the mid 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 80s, they were teens in the very early 90s. They entered in their 20s in the mid 90s, their 30s in the mid 2000s and their 40s in the mid 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Late 70s*
> The GenX-ers born in the late 70s are actually in their 40s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 80s, they were teens in the early 90s. They entered in their 20s in the late 90s, their 30s in the late 2000s and their 40s in the late 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are the mid-late-70s GenX-ers, they've born in 1976.
> 
> *Generation Y (a.k.a. Millennials)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Early 80s*
> The millennials born in the early 80s are actually in their 30s. They lived their childhood partially in the 80s and they were pre-tenns in the early 90s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers.
> .
> *Mid 80s*
> The millennials born in the mid 80s are actually in their 30s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 90s, they were teens in the early 2000s. They entered in their 20s in mid 2000s and entered in their 30s in mid or late 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by Baby Boomers (and sometimes the GenX-ers).
> .
> *Late 80s*
> Most millennials born in the late 80s are actually in their 30s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 90s, they also were teens in the early and mid 2000s. Theye entered in their 20s in very late 2000s and entered in their 30s in the late 2010s.
> 
> They were mostly raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Early 90s*
> The millennials born in the early 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids in the late 90s, pre-teens in the early 2000s and teens in the mid and late 2000s. They entered in their 20s in early 2010s.
> 
> Some fortunate people had access to 90s Internet and computers.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Mid 90s*
> The millennials born in the mid 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 2000s. They were also very-young teens in the late 2000s and also were teens in the early 2010s. They entered in their 20s in mid 2010s.
> 
> They are digital natives, they had access to 2000s technology since they were kids.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Late 90s*
> Most millennials born in the late 90s are actually in their 20s. They were kids and pre-teens in the 2000s, they also were teens in the early and mid 2010s. They entered in their 20s in late 2010s.
> 
> They are also digital natives, they had access to 2000s technology since they were kids.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *Generation Z*
> 
> All GenZ-ers are digital natives, they born in the digital age.
> I know more about this generation because I'm also a GenZ-er. Sorry but I don't know too much about the predecessors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Early 2000s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the early 2000s are actually teens. They lived their core childhood in the 2000s (like the mid and late-90s millennials) and they were pre-teens in the early 2010s. They were very-young teens in the mid 2010s.
> 
> They are the last people that had access to the 2000s tech (Nokia cellphones, Windows XP/Vista based computers, Adobe Flash-based Internet, DVD players, etc.). In the 2000s the Internet was mainstream.
> 
> Some fortunate people owned a smartphone and/or a tablet since they were pre-teens in the early 2010s.
> 
> They were raised by GenX-ers.
> .
> *Mid 2000s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the mid 2000s are actually pre-teens or very-young teens. They were young kids in the early 2010s.
> 
> They had and have access to today 2010s tech (smartphones, tablets, cloud services).
> 
> They were mostly raised by millennials, however, some of them were raised by GenX-ers as well.
> .
> *Late 2000s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the late 2000s are mostly pre-teens. They were younger kids in the early and mid 2010s.
> 
> They have access to today's tech.
> 
> They were mostly raised by millenials.
> .
> *Early 2010s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the early 2010s are actually kids. They're actually living their childhood in the today's world.
> 
> They have access to today's tech (mostly granted by their parents, most of them still don't own any devices).
> 
> They were raised by millenials.
> .
> *Mid 2010s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the mid 2010s are mostly babies and very-young kids.
> 
> The very-young kids have access to today's tech (granted by their parents, most of them still don't own any devices).
> 
> They were raised by millenials.
> .
> *Late 2010s*
> The GenZ-ers born in the late 2010s are actually babies.
> 
> They were raised by millenials.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an early-2000s GenZ-er. I've born in 2001, I'm actually 17.
> My little brother is a mid-2000s GenZ-er, he's born in 2006, he's actually 12.
> 
> Any edit suggestion is appreciated
> 
> You can contribute to this post by suggesting any edits or additional information about the generations and their segments. For example: you can suggest the common behavior between the generations, the tastes they had (music, movies, TV shows, games, social media, etc.) or the trends.
> 
> I won't accept destructive criticism, if you'll criticize my post negatively, at least be polite.
> 
> 
> *Don't forget: *It's all about *sense*
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I don't agree with: Mid-late 10s babies, i'd say aren't really Gen Z because they didn't even really have childhood much in the 2010s, if at all, and won't even be adults for the 2020s, and won't even be adults for all 30s years (not until, at the earliest, 2031) and will probably experience their youth in early Alpha cultural years. I don't necessarily agree with mid-late 10s babies being Z. More Alpha. I'd say Gen Z starts at 1997, as they were still in preschool when 9/11 happened which changed both X and Y lives forever.
Click to expand...


Quit it already 90s babies are getting old and will be 40+ by 2030s by then their children will be in high school 

Even on social media 00s born don’t like them


----------



## SharksFan99

Mrblack said:


> Nah *anyone born after 97 *especially 98-9 are all all *mentally stubborn and arrogant* online they go after young teenage girls and 07-09 born get bullied by adults.


At least you're finally admitting that about yourself.


----------



## q543frodomar

Mrblack said:


> Quit it already 90s babies are getting old and will be 40+ by 2030s by then their children will be in high school
> 
> Even on social media 00s born don’t like them


Remembering 9/11 is a deciding factor if you are Gen Y or Z. Most people born in 1997 will not remember 9/11. Why? Because they were in preschool. It's extremely unlikely that it would've ever affected them unless they lost a family member or something.


----------



## Millenium_01

q543frodomar said:


> Remembering 9/11 is a deciding factor if you are Gen Y or Z. Most people born in 1997 will not remember 9/11. Why? Because they were in preschool. It's extremely unlikely that it would've ever affected them unless they lost a family member or something.


I don't really think there's a huge difference between being in preschool and kindergarden during 9/11. Chances are neither would have understood it when it happened, which should be the deciding factor, IMO. Not whether you remember it. 
Being in K-12 when the Twin Towers fell is not an immediate pass to being a Millennial. Which is why I scratch my head when people separate '94ers and '95ers dramatically when it comes to that event. What's the big difference between a 1st and 2nd grader in knowing the implications of those planes destroying those towers? Honestly, people who were late elementary, middle and high school would have been among last to understand it, at least from a reasonable perspective. Unless you and your peers could make sense of the commotion, you're not really a Millennial. Y/Z cusp, maybe (if you were in school, but were too young). 

But don't forget that 9/11 is one out of many, many indicators of being a part of Gen Y! It's not the number one thing...


----------



## GuapitoChico

Millenium_01 said:


> I don't really think there's a huge difference between being in preschool and kindergarden during 9/11. Chances are neither would have understood it when it happened, which should be the deciding factor, IMO. Not whether you remember it.
> Being in K-12 when the Twin Towers fell is not an immediate pass to being a Millennial. Which is why I scratch my head when people separate '94ers and '95ers dramatically when it comes to that event. What's the big difference between a 1st and 2nd grader in knowing the implications of those planes destroying those towers? Honestly, people who were late elementary, middle and high school would have been among last to understand it, at least from a reasonable perspective. Unless you and your peers could make sense of the commotion, you're not really a Millennial. Y/Z cusp, maybe (if you were in school, but were too young).
> 
> But don't forget that 9/11 is one out of many, many indicators of being a part of Gen Y! It's not the number one thing...


I'd consider 1995-1998 the Y/Z cusp. If you ask us if we remember 9/11, you'd have varying responses.
I for instance, remember 9/11, but I will not deny that in addition to "Y Culture" experiences in my childhood, my teenhood also had "Z Culture" experiences.


----------

